# hubiera y habría



## khal

buena tarde.

alguien pordría ayudarme a saber cuál es la diferencia y uso de  "hubiera" y  "habría" y qué es lo que denotan cada uno de ellos?


----------



## hvalenz

Muy bien,. 

Hubiera,, primera y tercera persona, Presente de Subjuntivo, que indica posibilidad pero que no es seguro que ocurra, o ocurriese un hecho marcado por el verbo que le sigue,   y usualmente se antempone conla preposion Que...  "Que el hubiera corrido",  Conbinado con el verbo haber forma el pluscuanperfecto de subjuntivo. " que hubiera habido tiempo"

Habria, primera y Tercera persona, Potencial simple,  que indica posibilidad de ocurrencia, en el pasado y que termino en el pasado,  expresando la idea en el presente..   Hubiera comido..    Potencial compuesto, que hubiera habidotiempo,  indica tiempo pasado com posibilidad de algo que no se hizo,  Hubiera habido lugar en el estado, me habria quedado,,,  ( aca el uso de los dos tiempo,,  
disculpas por no colocar tildes, ( comp. no los tieneP


----------



## khal

buena noche 


entonces hubiera se refiere a cosas que son poco probables que ocurran y y èste tiene nada que ver con el pasado y sí con el fututo.
habrìa se refiere al pasado, es decir cosas que no ocurrieron?

es asi o entendí mal?


----------



## Rayines

Hola khal: No es sencillo esto de los verbos. *Habría *es el auxiliar del tiempo condicional/potencial perfecto (antiguo antepospretérito) del modo indicativo. Este tiempo expresa una acción que hubiera podido realizarse, pero que no se llevó a cabo:
"Me *habría gustado* conocer a Mozart".
También expresa una acción futura respecto de otra pero pasada, aunque esa acción futura es anterior a otra acción:
"Me aseguraron en la oficina que cuando volviera por la tarde, ya *habrían hecho* la llamada".
También suele emplearse para expresar duda, y la consecuencia de una condición:
"¿*Habría sido *necesaria tanta violencia?".
"Si la hubieras visto bailar, *habrías estado* orgulloso de ella".

*Hubiera *es el auxiliar del tiempo pretérito pluscuamperfecto/antepretérito del modo subjuntivo. Expresa una acción pasada, respecto de otra también pasada:
"Nadie imaginaba que Irene *hubiera llorado* tanto".
Además se refiere a un deseo o a una posibilidad pasada, y que ya no puede realizarse.
"¡Quién *hubiera tenido* tu suerte!".

(Fuente: Gramática Larousse de la Lengua Española)


----------



## lulilanzi

Perdon Rayines, pero te corrijo

Si decis "Me habría gustado conocer a Mozart", esta mal dicho. Es correcto decir ME HUBIERA/HUBIESE GUSTADO CONOCER A MOZART

pero podrias utilizarlo en este sentido
"Si hubiera conocido a Mozart le habria dicho cuanto lo admiro"


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Me hubiera gustado conocer a Mozart- Isn't that?: It were to have pleased me to meet Mozart.


----------



## Joey.

Se puede usar hubiese en esa condicion: "Me hubiese gustado..."?

No hay un problema con esto?

Pienso que se usa solo hubiera en esta situacion:"Me hubiera gustado..." porque es la sustitucion para habria. O Me equivoco?


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Me hubiese está correcto, también, ya que hay dos formas del imperfecto del subjuntivo.


----------



## lazarus1907

Coincido con *Inés*:

"Me habría gustado conocer a Mozart (...si hubiera vivido en su época)" es lo correcto, pero usar el imperfecto de subjuntivo (hubiera) en la apódosis de una condicional, aunque sea algo arcaico, es también correcto, pero sólo la forma en -ra.


			
				SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> Me hubiese está *correcto*, también, ya que hay dos formas del imperfecto del subjuntivo.


 La forma en -se no puede sustituir al condicional, aunque se use. El imperfecto de subjuntivo tiene dos formas, pero la forma en -se sólo puede usarse para usos propios del subjuntivo. La forma en -ra se puede usar tanto para el subjuntivo, como para ciertos valores de indicativo.


----------



## Rayines

> Si decis "Me habría gustado conocer a Mozart", esta mal dicho. Es correcto decir ME HUBIERA/HUBIESE GUSTADO CONOCER A MOZART


Ya lo explicó Lazarus. Parece incorrecto porque estamos acostumbrados a reemplazarlo por el "hubiera".


----------



## khal

buena tarde.

mis dudas se van aclarando pero no logro entender como *habrìa* puede ser considerado como auxiliar del tiempo condicional/potencial perfecto (antiguo antepospretérito) del modo *indicativo*. si èste se refiere a algo que expresa *certeza  *y *realidad. *

para mi habrìa tiene que ver con algo que no se realizó y por ende tiene nada que ver con lo real y si con lo subjuntivo. 

tambièn entiendo que habrìa no puede ser usado como la parte principal de una oración linguìstica en forma condicional sino como una oraciòn que està subordinada. *hubiera *y después *habrìa*

gracias a todos por ayudar!


----------



## Rayines

> tambièn entiendo que habrìa no puede ser usado como la parte principal de una oración linguìstica en forma condicional sino como una oraciòn que està subordinada. *hubiera *y después *habrìa*


Se trata de oraciones subordinadas condicionales. La oración subordinada es introducida por la conjunción *si*, es decir que el resto de la oración se considera la principal. Por eso, la estructura puede ser como sigue:
"*Si* hubiera conseguido (pret. pluscuamperfecto del subjuntivo) pasajes para viajar a Alemania (proposición subordinada condicional) habría viajado (proposición principal, potencial compuesto del indicativo)". Lo puedes ver también de esta manera: "Habría viajado *si *hubiera conseguido pasajes......."


----------



## lazarus1907

khal said:
			
		

> buena tarde.
> 
> *M*is dudas se van aclarando*,* pero no logro entender c*ó*mo *habr**í**a* puede ser considerado como auxiliar del tiempo condicional/potencial perfecto (antiguo antepospretérito) del modo *indicativo**,* si *é*ste se refiere a algo que expresa *certeza  *y *realidad. *


No necesariamente: Por ejemplo, el futuro de indicativo no tiene por qué expresar ni certeza, ni realidad: "No sé... supongo que habrá cogido el coche". Y no es subjuntivo. Sin embargo, aquí el subjuntivo se está usando para describir algo real:_El que tengas mucho dinero no te da derecho a hacer lo que quieras._​


			
				khal said:
			
		

> *P*ara m*í* habr*í*a tiene que ver con algo que no se realiz*ó* y por ende*,* *nada* tiene que ver con lo real y s*í* con lo subjuntivo.


De nuevo: El indicativo también puede expresar dudas y aproxiamaciones. El condicional (o pontencial) se usa para expresar acciones probables y suposiciones, en presente, pasado y futuro.


			
				khal said:
			
		

> *T*ambi*é*n entiendo que habr*í*a no puede ser usado como la parte principal de una oración ling*ü**í*stica en forma condicional*,* sino como una oraci*ó*n que est*á* subordinada. *hubiera *y después *habrìa*


Es al revés: El condicional se usa en la *oración principal* y El imperfecto de subjuntivo en la subordinada. Y da igual en qué orden aparecen:_Si fuera rico, me compraría un coche nuevo._
_ Me compraría un coche nuevo si fuera rico.
_​_"Me compraría un coche nuevo" _es la oración principal.


----------



## khal

tienen razon es de la otra manera *habria *es parte de la oracion principal y el *si hubiera* es la subordinada es como el inglés 

if i had....i wouldn't have...


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Lo único que me gustaría saber es si hubiera es capaz de significar "would have".  Y si esto es el caso, pueden darme un ejemplo? Sólo uno, es todo lo que les pido.


----------



## Joey.

Si lo hubiera sabido, hubiera hecho algo.

"If I had known it, I would have done something"

Pienso que tengo razon, porque en este caso, hubiera puede ser "habria"?

-Joe


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Si hubiera sabido, lo habría hecho- If I had known, I would have done it.

¿Se puede usar hubiera dos veces en la misma oración?


----------



## lazarus1907

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> Si *lo* hubiera sabido, lo habría hecho- If I had known, I would have done it.
> 
> ¿Se puede usar hubiera dos veces en la misma oración?


Sí, pero es mejor usar el condicional para el segundo verbo.


----------



## paul_it

A ver... se me armó un poco de lío. No soy linguista y en general estoy más acostumbrado a las reglas de los condicionales en Inglés.

Les agradecería si me dijeran cuál de las siguientes oraciones es correcta:

A) Si hubieras estudiado habrías aprobado la materia.

B) Si habrías estudiado hubieras aprobado la materia.


---------------Estudiar--------------Aprobar--------------Presente

Saludos,

Pablo


----------



## Rayines

paul_it said:


> A ver... se me armó un poco de lío. No soy linguista y en general estoy más acostumbrado a las reglas de los condicionales en Inglés.
> 
> Les agradecería si me dijeran cuál de las siguientes oraciones es correcta:
> 
> A) Si hubieras estudiado habrías aprobado la materia. *Sí*
> *A1) Si hubieras estudiado hubieras aprobado la materia. Sí (aceptado)*
> 
> B) Si habrías estudiado hubieras aprobado la materia. *No*
> 
> 
> ---------------Estudiar--------------Aprobar--------------Presente
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Pablo


¡Bienvenido!
Saludos.


----------



## rocstar

A) Si hubieras estudiado habrías aprobado la materia.

B) Si habrías estudiado hubieras aprobado la materia.

Rocstar


----------



## rocstar

Hola, chequen esto:
Habría/Hubiera habría vs hubiera/se

Rocstar


----------



## paul_it

Muchas gracias por las respuestas!

Cuál es la diferencia en cuanto a la línea de tiempo en el caso hubiera/hubiera respecto de hubiera/habría?

Saludos,

Pablo


----------



## pelerin

Buena pregunta/buenas respuestas.  

No estoy nada seguro de esto, pero segun lo que yo entiendo:

"Si yo ganara la loteria, estaria rico"  --- tiempo presente

"Si yo hubiera ganado la loteria, habria estado rico"  --- tiempo pasado

Pero hay otro uso de "habria," tambien, no?

"Donde esta mi hermano, lo esperaba ...?"  seguido de "Habria ido a la otra casita"  Es una especie de probabilidad en tiempo pasado, no?


----------



## Rayines

paul_it said:


> Muchas gracias por las respuestas!
> 
> Cuál es la diferencia en cuanto a la línea de tiempo en el caso hubiera/hubiera respecto de hubiera/habría?
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Pablo


No hay ninguna diferencia. Tienen exactamente el mismo significado .



pelerin said:


> Buena pregunta/buenas respuestas.
> 
> No estoy nada seguro de esto, pero segun lo que yo entiendo:
> 
> "Si yo ganara la loteria, *se*ria rico" --- tiempo presente
> 
> "Si yo hubiera ganado la loteria, habria *sido* rico" --- tiempo pasado
> 
> Pero hay otro uso de "habria," tambien, no?
> 
> "Donde esta mi hermano, lo esperaba ...?" seguido de "Habria ido a la otra casita" Es una especie de probabilidad en tiempo pasado, no?


Sí, absolutamente. También vale el uso del futuro simple o compuesto como duda o probabilidad cuando se usa tiempo presente: "¿Dónde estará mi hermano?, lo espero....¿habrá ido a la otra casita? 
(No te corregí los acentos).


----------



## El bisabuelo Antolín

No soy especialmente experto en gramática y por eso voy a explicarme con la misma sencillez que yo entiendo las cosas.

Si hubiera podido lo habría hecho.
Si pudiera lo haría.
Si viviera cien años sería centenario.


Yo siempre utilizo el tiempo verbal que figura en primer lugar para expresar *la posibilidad o el deseo de hacer algo*, y utilizo el que está en segundo lugar para expresar *el resultado de esa posibilidad o deseo*.

No sé si está bien o mal expresado. En cualquier caso agradecería cualquier corrección o comentario.

Un saludo.

El bisabuelo Antolín.
blogbisabueloantolin.es.kz


----------



## Xalapena

que relajito se ha armado este thread....


----------



## equem

Buenos días, pero por ejemplo si digo "sino te habríamos avisado" o "Si nos hubiéramos juntado los chicos de la secundaria, te habríamos avisado."
Está mal?


----------



## Rayines

equem said:


> Buenos días, pero por ejemplo si digo "sino te habríamos avisado" o "Si nos hubiéramos juntado los chicos de la secundaria, te habríamos avisado."
> Está mal?


Hola equem: la segunda está perfecta. La primera frase no se entiende, ¿qué quisiste poner? .


----------



## flljob

También: si tuviera dinero, me lo compraba.


----------



## ENHARA

A) Si hubieras estudiado habrías aprobado la materia. *Sí*
*A1) Si hubieras estudiado hubieras aprobado la materia. Sí (aceptado) --> no estoy de acuerdo. No puedes usar el subjuntivo en ambos. *

*Por norma general se tiende a intercambiar estos tiempos. Habría hecho denota una acción futura en un tiempo pasado. La acción ya pasó pero desde el punto de vista del orador (que está en el pasado) es una acción futura. No sé si me explico.*

*Hubiera hecho es una acción pasada en un tiempo pasado. Mejor dicho es una acción no realizada pero pasada en un tiempo pasado.*


----------



## ferrut

Es bastante sencillo...

HUBIERA es la causa
HABRÍA, el efecto o consecuencia.

*Si me HUBIERA despertado antes, no HABRÍA llegado tarde.*


Otro truco es probar a conjugar verbos diferentes de "haber".

Para muchas personas, la frase "Si me HUBIERA levantado antes no HUBIESE llegado tarde" suena estupendamente. Bien, vamos a cambiar los tiempos verbales.

"Si me DESPERTARA antes, no LLEGASE tarde".  ¿A que esto no suena tan bien? ¿A que es mucho mejor "Si me DESPERTARA antes, no LLEGARÍA tarde"?


----------



## Scalpel72

lulilanzi said:


> Perdon Rayines, pero te corrijo
> 
> Si decis "Me habría gustado conocer a Mozart", esta mal dicho. Es correcto decir ME HUBIERA/HUBIESE GUSTADO CONOCER A MOZART
> 
> pero podrias utilizarlo en este sentido
> "Si hubiera conocido a Mozart le habria dicho cuanto lo admiro"



Me habría gustado conocer a Mozart ( es correctísima)
simplemente es un anhelo hipotético de conocer a alguien ya fallecido, pasado.
Ne gustaría HABER CONOCIDO a Mozart.
Me hubiera gustado conocer a Mozart
Me hubiese gustado conocer a Mozart
Estas son oraciones simples con sujeto verbo y complementos indirecto (me) y CD Mozart. No son condicionales las cuales son 0-1-2-3.

también se puede decir : si hubiera/hubiese conocido a Mozart le hubiera dicho cuanto lo admiro o también yo le diría cuanto lo admiro.

Scalpel72


----------



## Magnalp

> *1.1.2.*  «Irreales». Se denominan así porque la condición expresada se considera  no realizada en el pasado, e irrealizable o improbable en el presente o  en el futuro. El verbo de la prótasis va en subjuntivo.
> *a) *Si la condición se refiere al presente o al  futuro, la prótasis va en pretérito imperfecto o copretérito de  subjuntivo y la apódosis en condicional simple o pospretérito: *Si me tocara/tocase la lotería, me compraría un coche.* Hoy resulta arcaico [pero no incorrecto] en este caso el uso en la apódosis de la forma en _-ra_ del pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo o copretérito: *Si me tocara/tocase la lotería, me comprara un coche.*  En la lengua coloquial es frecuente hoy el empleo en la oración  apódosis del pretérito imperfecto o copretérito de indicativo: *Si me tocara/tocase la lotería, me compraba un coche.*
> *b) * Si la condición se refiere al pasado, la  prótasis va en pretérito pluscuamperfecto o antepretérito de subjuntivo y  en la apódosis se emplea este mismo tiempo, preferentemente la forma en  _-ra,_ aunque también se admite la forma en _-se:_ _*Si hubiera/hubiese tenido dinero, me hubiera/hubiese comprado un coche*;_ el condicional compuesto o antepospretérito: _*Si hubieras/hubieses estudiado, habrías aprobado*; _o el condicional simple o pospretérito: *Si hubiera/hubiese terminado los estudios, hoy tendría un trabajo mejor.*
> __________________________________________
> DICCIONARIO        PANHISPÁNICO DE DUDAS (...)


___________________________________

Respecto a la frase que trata, señor Scalpel, yo diría que es una condicional con la prótasis (_si..._) implícita:
(_Si hubiese podido tener la oportunidad_) _Me habría gustado conocer a Mozart._


----------



## libiasv

Rayines said:


> ¡Bienvenido!
> Saludos.


A ver...¿Hay algo de causa-consecuencia? :Si hubieras hecho tal cosa, habría pasado tal otra?
Gracias, Libia


----------



## Raving Syntactivist

Aquí voy a copiar y pegar unos ejemplos de cláusulas con "si" de un documento que les hice a mis estudiantes hace mucho tiempo. La explicación está en inglés. Espero que sirva y que no sea demasiado larga. 

Si + presente indicativo, presente indicativo/futuro 
      If + present indicative, present indicative/future 

      Si gano la lotería, voy a comprar/compraré una mansión.

      If I win the lottery, I’m buying/I’m going to buy/I will buy a mansion.


This is used if the speaker considers there to be a high level of probability that the event in the “if” clause (the dependent clause) will occur in the future. E.g. If the speaker of the example sentence has bought a lottery ticket and is feeling particularly lucky, he might say this before he sits down to hear the winning numbers. 


2.   Si + pasado subjuntivo, condicional 

      If + past subjunctive, conditional

      Si ganara la lotería, compraría una mansión.

      If I won/If I were to win the lottery, I would buy a mansion. 


This is used if the speaker considers the realization of the event in the dependent clause to be very improbable or unlikely, or is talking in a purely hypothetical sense about an event that has not yet occurred. For example, if the speaker of the above sentence has never bought a lottery ticket and doesn’t ever plan on doing so, it’s practically impossible that he will ever win the lottery in the future. He might say the above sentence to muse over what he would hypothetically do were he to win, even though he knows it’s not a possibility. 



3.  Si + pluscuamperfecto subjuntivo, pluscuamperfecto condicional

    If + pluperfect subjunctive, pluperfect conditional

    Si hubiera ganado la lotería, habría comprado una mansión.

    If I had won the lotería, I would have bought a mansion. 


This is used to talk in a purely hypothetical sense about an event _that has already occurred_ in a different way than that referred to in the dependent clause. Since the event is already completed and we know the outcome, a different outcome is 100% impossible and so any projected actions are retrospective and cannot possibly come to be. The speaker of this example sentence may have bought the lottery ticket and listened to the numbers and already discovered that he did not win. His winning is 100% impossible at this point, so he would be retrospectively commenting on the hypothetical mansion he would have bought had the outcome been different.


----------



## Peterdg

karuna2000 said:


> Concuerdo contigo.


¿Perdón?
Es correctísimo "Me habría gustado conocer a Mozart".


> This forum is misleading.


A veces, sí, y estás contribuyendo a la confusión.


----------



## Amapolas

Peterdg said:


> ¿Perdón?
> Es correctísimo "Me habría gustado conocer a Mozart".


 El uso de hubiera y habría en ciertos casos se alterna.

Dejo un par de _links_ para los que quieran leer la opinión de la RAE.

El primero es la respuesta a una pregunta por Twitter.
RAE on Twitter

El segundo, es de la Nueva Gramática y va en dos partes (primera hoja al pie y continúa en la segunda hoja):
RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA
RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA


----------

